# A couple of my favourite native plants



## Warrigal (Oct 22, 2022)

Australia is a very old continent in geological terms, and was once part of the super continent Gondwanaland. It has long been an island which has resulted in quite unique flora and fauna. There is a lot of similarity between the flora of Africa, South America and Australia but the fauna, particularly the mammals, are quite different.

There photos were taken by a cousin of mine who lives in a coastal region on the central coast of New South Wales (north of Sydney).

The first one is of a banksia plant in flower. You can see the yellow flower clusters and also the brown seed clusters after fertilisation. The seeds will lie dormant in the soil until the next bushfire causes the seed casing to open allowing the seed to germinate. If any of you have read May Gibbs stories about gumnut babies (Bib and Bub, Snugglepot and Cuddlepie) you may remember the evil big, bad Banksia men.





The second photo shows a favourite of mine. It has the common name of flannel flower because of the velvety feel of what look like daisy-like white/green petals but they are really just bracts. Inside the circle of bracts are multiple tiny flowers. It is a common feature of many Australian plants to have lots of tiny florets grouped together, giving the impression of a large flower.


----------



## Tish (Oct 22, 2022)

*Here are some of mine.

The Bottlebrush, the possums go nuts on it.*



*The Waratah



The Wattle 



The Gumtree flower

*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2022)

We do get the Bottle Brush here which I love 

..and the Banksia also known as the Tasmanian Honesuckle.. is also available here...

Australia has some absolutely stunning Flora and Fauna..


----------



## Bretrick (Oct 22, 2022)

All beautiful plants on show.
Some of my favourite native plants are The Pin Cushion Hakea - Hakea laurina



Firewood Banksia - Banksia menziesii - My Photo



Cushion Bush - Leucophyta Brownii - I have three growing in my garden. Two are doing really well, one is struggling.


----------

